# bonjour aide pour mandriva one free 2008



## silence444 (7 Mars 2008)

bonjour j'ai un imac intel core 2 duo avec Leopard 

un ami ma donné un cd bootable de mandriva one free 2008 

Je boot avec le cd directement , il me dit F1 aide F2 langue F3 plus d'options

Je tape donc F2 je met français 
ensuite il me propose amorçage de mandriva.... je lance et la il me demande un log et un pass 
Que faire je n'est rien créer ...

merci de votre aide linux m'intéresse beaucoup mais je ne le connais pas vraiment .

silence


----------



## tsss (7 Mars 2008)

Ne connaissant pas Mandriva (abandonnée quand cette distrib' se nommait encore mandrake), je pourrais juste te conseiller de te retourner vers le site de mandriva, et pourquoi pas de tester une autre live distrib comme Ubuntu, connue de beaucoup pour être extrêmement _User friendly_, basé sur debian, la meilleur distrib live (ou à installer) pour débuter.

Bonne continuation dans la découverte de linux, c'est passionnant !


----------



## silence444 (8 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Ne connaissant pas Mandriva (abandonnée quand cette distrib' se nommait encore mandrake), je pourrais juste te conseiller de te retourner vers le site de mandriva, et pourquoi pas de tester une autre live distrib comme Ubuntu, connue de beaucoup pour être extrêmement _User friendly_, basé sur debian, la meilleur distrib live (ou à installer) pour débuter.
> 
> Bonne continuation dans la découverte de linux, c'est passionnant !



Merci pour ton conseil , donc j'ai telechargé la version ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso sur leur site 
normalement compatible avec imac intel core 2 duo ???

Est ce simple pour l'instalation , a tu un conseil à me donner ??

Merci d'avance 

silence


----------



## tsss (8 Mars 2008)

silence444 a dit:


> Merci pour ton conseil , donc j'ai telechargé la version ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso sur leur site
> normalement compatible avec imac intel core 2 duo ???
> 
> Est ce simple pour l'instalation , a tu un conseil à me donner ??
> ...



Normalement, pas de pb, ta ubuntu est compatible avec ton imac, j'aurais juste pris la version 64 bits d'ubuntu, même si le gain ne doit pas être flagrant.

Pour l'installation tu dois passer par Bootcamp, parallel ou vmware fusion, c'est impératif. 
Avant d'installer, test le mode live-cd, cela te donnera déjà une idée de la chose ! 
Surtt n'hésites pas à te retourner vers le site d'ubuntu qui propose des howto bien foutus. Un peu de lecture en plus !

à plus.


----------



## jp16 (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour , 

Je reviens avec un post bien en rapport avec le titre du topic 

J ai installé mandriva one sur un imac intel  mais j aimerai maintenant le supprimer et reinstaller osx mais je ne trouve pas le moyen e demarrer avec mandriva sur l dvd d install ?? 

Merci de votre aide


----------

